# Opera Theatre Architecture



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Just wanted to share an image of an Opera House that has "grown on me" - Yes, it took awhile to get used to - even my wife likes it.............

http://files2.adme.ru/files/comment/part_2158/21570310-1418613157.jpeg


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like three buildings stick together: Stalin type parthenon, Royal Albert Hall parody and some nondescript factory.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Where is it? Somewhere in Russia I presume.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

in the route of Trans-Siberian express...

Novosibirsk state opera house

one of the biggest in the world


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Though it's not an "opera house" in name, it is in function. Fantastic building: Salt Lake's Capitol Theater.


----------

